# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Vakantie is goed voor mijn seksleven

## Leontien

Voor de meeste mensen is de zomervakantie weer voorbij. Bijna iedereen is weer bezig in het dagelijkse ritme. Nu heb ik een nieuwsbericht gevonden waarin staat dat de vakantie goed is voor je seksleven.




> "In het dagelijks leven zitten mensen in een vast stramien. Tijdens de vakantie valt dat helemaal weg. Tijd speelt nauwelijks een rol. Dat maakt mensen ontspannen en het geeft dan ook meer ruimte in je hoofd voor seks", legt seksuoloog Henriëtte Schoones uit.


telegraaf.nl

Hoe ervaar jij dat? Heb je inderdaad meer zin in seks als je op vakantie bent? Of speelt vakantie daarin geen rol?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## dotito

Mijn seksleven is thuis/vakantie het zelfde.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol  :Big Grin: 
Voor mij maakt het niet uit of ik wel of geen vakantie heb, andere dingen spelen meer een rol in het wel of niet hebben van seks...
Ik kan me echter wel voorstellen dat het voor sommige mensen wel uitmaakt, eigen bed is voor sommigen fijner en anderen hebben zoals de seksuoloog aangeeft meer gevoel van vrijheid op vakantie...

----------


## Oki07

Geen werk, geen zorgen, geen stress, geen gedoe over het huishouden, mooi weer, vrijheid, leuke dingen doen...Ik weet niet wat het is, maar tijdens de vakantie is ons sexleven veel beter. Wat ook helpt, is dat we dan vaker hand in hand of gearmd lopen en veel samen zijn. We "hervinden" elkaar dan altijd.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Fijn dat vakantie voor jullie goed is en dat jullie elkaar dan "hervinden"  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

> Geen werk, geen zorgen, geen stress, geen gedoe over het huishouden, mooi weer, vrijheid, leuke dingen doen...Ik weet niet wat het is, maar tijdens de vakantie is ons sexleven veel beter. Wat ook helpt, is dat we dan vaker hand in hand of gearmd lopen en veel samen zijn. We "hervinden" elkaar dan altijd.


Ik heb het in de vakantie altijd druk met klusjes en als we "op" vakantie zijn wil ik zoveel mogelijk doen. Dus dan hebben we er eigenlijk geen tijd voor. Tevens wordt ik na een aantal weken (=2) al behoorlijk onuitstaanbaar, zo wordt mij wel eens verteld.
Op vakantie hebben de kids overigens "voorrang". Daar heb ik in het normale leven wat minder tijd voor, ze gaan al om 20.00 uur naar bed namelijk.

----------


## Suske'52

Ha , de seks .....als men een drukke baan heeft ...dan is de tijd beperkt ....hebben zo lang geleeft .... éne dag per week hadden we vrij...die was voor ons ...niemand mocht dan komen aanbellen of storen... zo aan familie /kinderen door gegeven ......de kinderen waren dan het huis uit ......zolang men kleine kinderen heeft.... is dit moeilijk om als paar tijd op te eisen  :Frown:  

Vakantie ...speelt geen verschil .....tijd/samenzijn dat is belangrijk  :Wink: ....de rest komt vanzelf ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## ben0911

> Ik heb het in de vakantie altijd druk met klusjes en als we "op" vakantie zijn wil ik zoveel mogelijk doen. Dus dan hebben we er eigenlijk geen tijd voor. Tevens wordt ik na een aantal weken (=2) al behoorlijk onuitstaanbaar, zo wordt mij wel eens verteld.
> Op vakantie hebben de kids overigens "voorrang". Daar heb ik in het normale leven wat minder tijd voor, ze gaan al om 20.00 uur naar bed namelijk.


Goh, dit snap ik niet helemaal. De kids gaan al om 8 uur naar bed en dan roepen geen tijd voor sex?

Nou, zoveel tijd kost een fijne sex happening toch niet? :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Ik merk wel dat ik op vakantie meer zin in sex heb. We zoeken altijd warme oorden op en dan loopt mijn vrouwtje echt niet in een lange broek of bourka. We zijn de hele dag samen en natuurlijk speelt de zon zelf ook een belangrijke rol. Of we meer sex hebben? Nee, maar dat komt omdat we veel minder op de kamer zijn, vaak tot laat nog feesten, toch meestal vroeg op zijn en dat de laatste jaren er ook nog 1 van de kinderen gebruik maakt van de zelfde hotelkamer. En dat is pas echt killing  :Frown:  voor je sex leven. Maar de vakantie kan mij niet lang genoeg duren.  :Wink:

----------

